# STRANGE !!!!!!!



## grimreaper (Jul 29, 2009)

I went and hunted the wasatch yesterday. i left at noon and half way up i got into some cliffs. i always hike this way but haven't hunted this area yet this year. any way i come across a active homeless camp that is tucked up in a cave. there is a cache of stuff, fire pit, bench,shoes, and a wash cloth and bath towel hung up to dry! the most disturbing part of all of this is the TWO DEER CARCASES wtf! right in the camp. one was a fawn the other was a tiny buck not even a legal buck at that. it was really weird. this guy looked like he was in for the long haul. i didn't look to see what he had stashed in th cave it was under a tarp. the whole rest of the hunt i felt like some one was watching me. i actually hiked down a different way. i guess the fish cops will get a call from me today! As a side note i saw lots of deer and one good buck! but 900 yrds at 5:00 at night i couldn't make it happen in that low of light. there is always tomorrow.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I think that the uni bomber has been ruled out.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Why only the fish cops? Elisebeth Smart was taken to a camp like that or a few months. Im not saying it may be a kidnapers camp. But many of these guys are missing a few screws and you never know what they may do. Last yr on the Ogden bench there was some crazy bum living up there and took a straight edge rasor to a mother and daughter. Slashed there faces. I would call the cops to let them at least know about it. And maybe clear your conscious. If sothing terrible were to happen.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Iron Bear said:


> Why only the fish cops? Elisebeth Smart was taken to a camp like that or a few months.


My thoughts exactly, call the DWR and if they don't investigate I would notify somebody else. There are some real wierdos up there.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I found one like that a few years back that had been abanded for a while and there where cat tracks in it since.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

was there a shrine to Mama Vorhies nearby as well...if so...you're pretty much [email protected]


----------



## grimreaper (Jul 29, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> was there a shrine to Mama Vorhies nearby as well...if so...you're pretty much [email protected]


 Who or what is Mama Vorhies? :?: I think next time i will pack my concealed!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

you know...Jason Vorhies...Friday the 13th...


----------



## grimreaper (Jul 29, 2009)

Never been much of a horror film guy but in light of the day and the strange findings maybe i'll give the movie a try.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

I ran into one like that up where i hunt too, i think it was abandoned but there was all kinds of weird crap around, bags of clothes, underwear, shoes, tons of alcohol bottles, cans of spray paint, there was even an electric alarm clock, but i dunno what good that would do up there, i think it was a stoner camp or something, but it was kinda creepy..


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

there was a guy that lived in a cave just above south willard the entire winter. i actually talked to him at one point. i also realized he was the same guy i saw that summer walking down on the dirt road west of the highway a few times.


----------



## poacher (Sep 12, 2009)

my buddy ran into the bum that lived in the cave above south willard said he was looking for gold he had alot of whiskey stored in his cave to keep him warm


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

I can just about gaurentee you were being watched, The person or people were either growin some weed. or a Viet Nam Vet. or both. Don't know where you were at, but a bunch of things like that going on in the mountains. Watch your top notch and always cover your back trail. And ya. get ahold of the DWR. or law enforcement.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

I can just about gaurentee you were being watched, The person or people were either growin some weed. or a Viet Nam Vet. or both. Don't know where you were at, but a bunch of things like that going on in the mountains. Watch your top notch and always cover your back trail. And ya. get ahold of the DWR. or law enforcement.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

I can just about gaurentee you were being watched, The person or people were either growin some weed. or a Viet Nam Vet. or both. Don't know where you were at, but a bunch of things like that going on in the mountains. Watch your top notch and always cover your back trail. And ya. get ahold of the DWR. or law enforcement.


----------



## jking (Nov 28, 2009)

i was up big cottonwood on sunday and saw a similar camp but this was just a teepee type thing built righ in a pine tree. it had a wood burning stove in it and was wrapped in black plastic. we didn't really know what to think about it. we didn't dare look into it (never know what might be in there)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

jking said:


> i was up big cottonwood on sunday and saw a similar camp but this was just a *teepee* type thing built righ in a pine tree. it had a wood burning stove in it and was wrapped in black plastic. we didn't really know what to think about it. we didn't dare look into it (never know what might be in there)


Indians? :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> jking said:
> 
> 
> > i was up big cottonwood on sunday and saw a similar camp but this was just a *teepee* type thing built righ in a pine tree. it had a wood burning stove in it and was wrapped in black plastic. we didn't really know what to think about it. we *didn't dare look into it *(never know what might be in there)
> ...


With scalps, good thing you didn't look in there. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

There's a guy that I talk to at work that used to be homeless. He said he had a tent up on the hill above the capitol, and wrapped it up in black visqueen plastic to keep it wind/water proof. He said he'd spend the day at the Library, and then head back up there for the night. One day he got tired of it, and went and found a job. Problem is, most of the people who live like this are nuts. They end up doing crazy junk like was mentioned. I would call LE for sure. Yet another reason to get your CCP and pack heat while out hunting.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

There is a guy that lives in the field right by my work in a tent year round and has done so for several years. The cops have talked to him on occasion but say he is a decent guy and no one around here has ever had a complaint. He minds his own business and comes and goes and doesn't bother anyone. You really don't see him much or even know he is there unless you go out into the trees and see his tent.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I found a similar camp in Weber Canyon a week ago. It had long since been abandoned but they left a full case of Miller!!!!!!!!!!!! Luck me, the bad thing was there were also a couple dozen 12 ga shells scattered about the tent and on the ground. Some were 
00 Buck. Ya never know. I never leave home without the heater. :wink:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I found a similar camp in Weber Canyon a week ago. It had long since been abandoned but they left a full case of Miller!!!!!!!!!!!! Luck me, the bad thing was there were also a couple dozen 12 ga shells scattered about the tent and on the ground. Some were
> 00 Buck. Ya never know. *I never leave home without the heater*. :wink:


Good advice, it can get cold in those caves.  :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > I found a similar camp in Weber Canyon a week ago. It had long since been abandoned but they left a full case of Miller!!!!!!!!!!!! Luck me, the bad thing was there were also a couple dozen 12 ga shells scattered about the tent and on the ground. Some were
> ...


Now thats funny stuff right there.


----------

